# Best Stilts?



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I own a pair the old EZ stride, I believe they are made by Circle brand. I have the smallest pair which is 15" - 23". With those I can reach 9 ft but 10 ft is a real stretch. I need to get myself a pair of 24"-40" stilts and want to know which stilts are recommended. I do like the EZ Stride stilts but I do have to buy comfortable straps that are not included with the stilts.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been using these Sur Mag S2's for at least 8 years now and I really like them. Get the ones with the dual poles. After you get use to them, you won't want to go back! A few months back I had to wear my old Durastilts and didn't like them at all anymore. I guess I'm spoiled now (I like being spoiled)! :thumbup:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...-Magnesium-Dual-Pole-Drywall-Stilts-2440.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I recently got some new stilts, I meant to order the duel pole Surmags but clicked on the wrong place and got the single pole ones. I must say they are the most comfortable stilts I have ever had:thumbsup:. 
I have had Durras, and Durra knock offs, and Marshalltown sky walkers.
The Surmags have a wider foot plate, and a comfort strap. One day I will get the duel pole version, but until then I am very happy.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Wimpy65 said:


> I've been using these Sur Mag S2's for at least 8 years now and I really like them. Get the ones with the dual poles. After you get use to them, you won't want to go back! A few months back I had to wear my old Durastilts and didn't like them at all anymore. I guess I'm spoiled now (I like being spoiled)! :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...-Magnesium-Dual-Pole-Drywall-Stilts-2440.html



Don't the inner poles interfere with each other?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mudstar said:


> Don't the inner poles interfere with each other?


That's a good question & the same one I was asking before I tried them. My answer is no, I have never had any trouble at all. They take a little bit to get used to, but it's well worth a little time spent adjusting to them.
 I highly recommend them! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Wimpy65 said:


> I've been using these Sur Mag S2's for at least 8 years now and I really like them.


Those would be my choice for a next pair.


----------



## David Webb (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone uses skywalkers?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Wimpy65 said:


> I've been using these Sur Mag S2's for at least 8 years now and I really like them. Get the ones with the dual poles. After you get use to them, you won't want to go back! A few months back I had to wear my old Durastilts and didn't like them at all anymore. I guess I'm spoiled now (I like being spoiled)! :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...-Magnesium-Dual-Pole-Drywall-Stilts-2440.html


 I really need to get a pair of these. Been using Dura's for 25+ years and I get really sore using them. You'd think I'd have changed by now lol. LOVE the look and design of the Sur Mag S2. Will definitely get these sooner than later.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> I really need to get a pair of these.


Go ahead, treat yourself. Take it from another old timer, your legs will thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Loudy (Mar 11, 2012)

My guys have been trying these lately: http://www.allstilts.com/dura-work-drywall-construction-stilts

All stilts make me nervous but 64" stilts are a bit much!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

David Webb said:


> Anyone uses skywalkers?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


 Yes, Love them.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Wimpy65 said:


> Go ahead, treat yourself. Take it from another old timer, your legs will thank you! :thumbup:


 Well, got a price quote from my local Home Hardware for the SurMag S2's and it will cost me $525.00 to get a pair..price seems a bit high to me. I'm also wondering how the inner poles work? How do you put these on? Does the inner pole pivot some way so there's room to put your leg in?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You slide your leg in from the front


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

chris said:


> You slide your leg in from the front


 Thanks Chris. :thumbsup:
From the photos shown of these stilts, it didn't look like there was that much room between the 2 calf supports to get your leg in that space.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You can open the space up with adjustable laces


----------

